# Crypts are ugly...what's the deal with them?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

YES, thank you! I agree 100%. 
Some are quite nice looking but i can't stand most of them...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

one mans trash is another mans gold.

i love crypts. to me they have a very junglely feel.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

AzFishKid said:


> YES, thank you! I agree 100%.
> Some are quite nice looking but i can't stand most of them...


They look like they don't even belong in an aquarium but should be planted in some type of bog swamp. But then again, there has to be something that I'm missing. LOL


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

Almost as ugly as Honeycomb catfish (joking for the record), its all opinion  one mans trash is anothers treasure.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

*What!? How dare you insult the Crypt Keepers.* lol

I like them because they are low light, low maintenance, and have lots of varieties.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree, they are very ugly.
But they have their place as accent plants, but tanks that are nothing but crypts are awful IMO, just brown everywhere. 
They grow slowly even in high-tech so you can put one somewhere and use it as an accent and not have to worry about it as much as other plants. 

Some species are nice though, there is one that people use as ground cover and another that is used as a background, both are OK but not beautiful IMO.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

BIG_Z said:


> Almost as ugly as Honeycomb catfish (joking for the record), its all opinion  one mans trash is anothers treasure.


HOW DARETH THEE.
Don't make me release the honeycombs... they'll eat you and your crypts alive!

:hihi:


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

what sort of crypts you are talking about ? crypts like wendtii brown/sp flamingo/parva is nice


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

I will admit some are ugly...but some are far from ugly


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

All of you crypt haters: take it back, right now! 

I used to be a hater...until I tried a few of the more rare species from Xue and Speedie. Now, I'm hooked! They have some unique coloration, are easy to care for, and provide EXCELLENT cover...and come in a variety of flavors. If you grow them out of water, I think that they produce some of the most unique looking and beautiful flowers of any aquatic species.

Try some before you knock 'em! And not just you more common Wendtii's.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like the texture that they add to setups. The downside is they melt easily ;(


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I love crypts myself, but a lot of them are definitely "ugly" in the traditional sense. A lot of the greener ones with smooth leaves are good-looking though. I plan on filling my next tank with lutea, parva, and spiralis.

Just stay away from the brown ones and ones with undulated leaves if you want pretty. Many of the "rare" crypts fall into the ugly category, so those are a no-go. You have to remember many people enjoy them more for their ease than looks too. And as stated, they can be used to make some great accent pieces in a "pretty" tank.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

when you get tired of trimming let me know


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

maybe what you've seen are crypts that haven't mature yet


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

they call me bruce said:


> when you get tired of trimming let me know


ha ha, aint that the truth.

Who doesn't want an easy to grow plant that doesn't require much?


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

i love them because of their variety. i can take one potted crypt, break it up into 3 pieces, put each one in it's own tank with all different water parameters, and they will all grow differently. and not all of them are ugly browns. take c. nurii for example, it has very nice coloration with unmistakable tiger striping. a very pretty plant.

and above all that, it's the same as baskin robbins having 32 flavors, or whatever count they are up to now.....LOL


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> ha ha, aint that the truth.
> 
> Who doesn't want an easy to grow plant that doesn't require much?


CRYPTS!!!

HAHA, yes I agree, trimming sucks. I hate the look of newly trimmed plants, yuck. I've made the switch to mostly rosette tanks, but still have a few stems here and there.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't mind them. I have not had much experience with them though. There are different feelings with different plants. Stems are so plentiful that they don't have a special feeling that something like a sword plant, crypt, anubias or other similar plants. How many plants do you have that you can say "I have had that same plant for three year."? I have had a very common c. wendetii green for about 10 months now and it is starting to grow on me almost as a fish with personality would. But then again that might be because I can't keep plants from getting covered with algae half the time.

Other than that, I believe they add diversity to a planted tank, as well as texture. They are also those plants that have that ability to keep your attention and let you collect multiple species. Plus they can be grown emersed and there are so many kinds.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Undulated crypts are ugly??










Rare crypts are ugly??














































I, respectfully, disagree.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

+1 ^^ that nurii is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Improperly kept crypts can be ugly.
However I disagree with you my wendtii (bronze, red, brown I have no idea which one it is lmao.) is green and red mixed it looks awesome IMO. And that's all going on with no dosing or co2. The colors will just magnify when I start all that again.

To each their own though.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone can toss some shrimp(water coach roaches) a hand full of steamy weeds in a toilet bowl and they will grown, where the challenge ?

:hihi:


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I <3 my crypts. I wish I had found green gecko crypts sooner. Those and the wendtii var tropica are awesome.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I absolutely love crypts, but even I think one lonely little crypt usually doesn't look good. Crypts look way nicer and healthier when they are in colonies. Don't get me wrong, some of these little rare crypts that people are collecting are pretty and very nice plants, but it looks like a collection to me. 

A large group of crypts is hard to top as far as impacts go. There's a way every plant will look amazing. Crypts usually don't show as loners. 

It's like having three sprigs of hairgrass sitting alone in the foreground. It just looks sad.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

jcgd said:


> .... Crypts look way nicer and healthier when they are in colonies...
> A large group of crypts is hard to top as far as impacts go. There's a way every plant will look amazing....


roud:

I think that goes for all plants. I think they look best in large sp. colony plantings because that's how they occur in nature.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

This is pretty funny if you look on the main plant page....


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Can't believe some one actually called out crypts! Mad props, mighty daring. 

You just got un-friended by 3 people on TPT...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

jimko said:


> Can't believe some one actually called out crypts! Mad props, mighty daring.
> 
> You just got un-friended by 3 people on TPT...


:hihi:


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

There are so many kinds of crypts you can't think they are all ugly. 

I don't like the Crypto wendtii. I had this the leaves were brown and yuk yes ugly. I like my leaves to be green. I have Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia this almost looks like a mini sward plant it's neat. I think it's pretty. I also have Cryptocoryne retrospiralis it sends out lots of runners. It was my first plant 3 years ago I still have some. I think it looks nice but the root system on these crypto are insane. You pull them out and it's like half your substrate comes up with it. That is what I don't like about crypts.

You can't hate them all ?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Is going too be like your "Blue pearl shrimp are the biggest fraud in the shrimp keeping hobby" thread where you hated your blue pearl shrimp then people showed you some better blue pearl shrimp and you wanted more a few days later? 

Once you get a crypt too bloom you are pretty much hooked. There are a ton of crypts, ruling them all ugly is a pretty large generalization. There are alot of stem plants I find unappealing but I won't generalize a whole species of stem plants ugly because of a few uglies. I wasn't fond of crypts when I first started, now I enjoy them alot. It is a very fascinating species of plants.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

crypts add character. i like them alot, i actually really like the hammered leaves. 

If amano uses them they cant be ugly, right??

Look at the second tank in this vid


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Bahugo said:


> Is going too be like your "Blue pearl shrimp are the biggest fraud in the shrimp keeping hobby" thread where you hated your blue pearl shrimp then people showed you some better blue pearl shrimp and you wanted more a few days later?


Nope, I still gave them out for free. ;-)


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Now tell me that those crypts arn't nice from the carpet of parva and the centerpiece of nurii to the keei on one side and affinis "metallic red" on the other they are all nice IMHO..

Len


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a very neglected hospital tank that is just sitting in my loft with a bunch of duckweed, guppy fry and some cherries. There is a small window so the tank does get some daily light. I just found a frail little plant in that tank which looks to be a crypt....I just planted it in my main shrimp tank.

Anybody know what kind of crypt this is? Is it even a crypt? It's definitely not easy on the eyes.










Just planted it a second ago...


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks like a crypt to me. I don't know what kind it is though. I am still learning how to spell plant names much less ID them. Lol.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm just getting into plants so I don't have a ton of experience with different types but I think most cryps (as with other plants) can be nice-looking if healthy and planted correctly meaning in bunches, etc. I hate the crypt melt though, I just don't have the patience so I end up getting frustrated and pulling them out before they probably can have any chance of taking off.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I love crypts :^p


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> I have a very neglected hospital tank that is just sitting in my loft with a bunch of duckweed, guppy fry and some cherries. There is a small window so the tank does get some daily light. I just found a frail little plant in that tank which looks to be a crypt....I just planted it in my main shrimp tank.
> 
> Anybody know what kind of crypt this is? Is it even a crypt? It's definitely not easy on the eyes.
> 
> ...




You only think that they're ugly because it's still small and it isn't even developed yet. From Lbacha's pics, you can conclude that crypts look in nice in their full potential. As do every other plant in this hobby. 

That crypt in your pic is far from its full potential. Given when's it's fully grown in its full potential, you still may not like it, that's your opinion. But saying that crypts are ugly is IMO way too general. 

Also, if you haven't actually kept crypts for some time and have had them grown into their potential, you shouldn't be saying they're ugly.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Everything is either green or a shade of red (purple, red, etc). Crypts add that nice variation. I only meant to ever have 2 crypts and thanks to a great RAOK from Gordon and several others on here, I don't have 2 crypts alike, in shape or color.

For me thought, I like to be different. I hate doing what everybody else does or has. I don't have common fish or the most common plants either. Having crypts are cool to me cuz they are different, they stand out, and aren't like anything else. I love the medium brown colored one I have in my shrimp tank mostly because it complete stand out with all the najas, flame moss, wisteria, & anubias around it. It simply just looks cool and that is why I am a fan of Crypts myself.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I <3 my green and purple crypts. They are helping my tank bounce back from a great melt.  It seems all I can keep alive are swords, vals and crypts.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Crypts are nice but they tend to melt for no reasons.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

tetra73 said:


> Crypts are nice but they tend to melt for no reasons.


I'm not sure stating they melt for no reason is a good statement they only melt when the conditions they are in change drastically. I haven't had a crypt melt in my tank other than ones I just put in in over a year. Once the tank is stable and you don't move the crypt around it won't melt on you any more. If you like changing your scape every few months then crypts arn't a good idea.

Len


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

They're plants, so they really can't be ugly to me unless they are dying or messed up. Only plants I don't like are those stem plants with like 5 tiny narrow leaves...looks like it's rotting..eh.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

jkan0228 said:


> You only think that they're ugly because it's still small and it isn't even developed yet. From Lbacha's pics, you can conclude that crypts look in nice in their full potential. As do every other plant in this hobby.
> 
> That crypt in your pic is far from its full potential. Given when's it's fully grown in its full potential, you still may not like it, that's your opinion. But saying that crypts are ugly is IMO way too general.
> 
> Also, if you haven't actually kept crypts for some time and have had them grown into their potential, you shouldn't be saying they're ugly.


There are a few that agree with me as well. 

I'm not trying to stir anything here but the pics that people posted are not doing anything for me. Then again, we all have our opinions and the world would be a boring place if we all liked the same things.


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

What kind of plants strike your fancy?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

GASP! Crypts are amazing. They're just like a woman. Treat them right and you'll have a happy ending. Treat them wrong and you'll be cruising for a bruising..... ok... maybe they're not exactly like a woman... with the chlorophyll and all. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> There are a few that agree with me as well.
> 
> I'm not trying to stir anything here but the pics that people posted are not doing anything for me. Then again, we all have our opinions and the world would be a boring place if we all liked the same things.


Very true.  

Check out this thread and then tell me you find them ugly. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/158373-post-your-rare-pricey-crypts.html


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I love Cryps in the aquarium. Dark earthy colors, broad leaves, long narrow puckered leaves. A "forest" of balansae is beautiful. What I don't get, and never have, is the attraction to growing them emersed. Compared to thousands of terrarium and house plants, the foliage is nothing spectacular, and the "flower" is nothing to look at either. The "spathe" on some species has some color to it, but its still tame and un-assuming compared to plants with spectacular blossoms and deep or bright colors. For example, orchids are truly beautiful and amazing flowers.

Not exactly my cup of tea, but that is what is great about the hobby. There is something for everyone.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Robert H said:


> Not exactly my cup of tea, but that is what is great about the hobby. There is something for everyone.


well said


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

BIG_Z said:


> What kind of plants strike your fancy?


I'm a big moss guy. Easy to take care of, low light, no ferts and the best part of all is that they are really nice green. My shrimp love them too! 



jkan0228 said:


> Very true.
> 
> Check out this thread and then tell me you find them ugly.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/158373-post-your-rare-pricey-crypts.html


Yeah, you're right....some of them are really cool looking.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

"Shrimp" are ugly....what's the deal with them?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

try plant some
you'll be hooked

moss and crypts can make great scapes


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

they are just plants... try some.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

You gotta hook me up man... I need to rescape. *twitch*


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

hedge_fund said:


> Hopefully I'm not offending anybody but Crypts are really ugly in my opinion. Yet, it seems that everyone has them. There must be something that I'm missing....what's so special about this plant?
> 
> Thanks





AzFishKid said:


> YES, thank you! I agree 100%.
> Some are quite nice looking but i can't stand most of them...


You guys are crazy  

Crypts are some of the most beautiful plants in the aquarium hobby that requires very little to no maintenance. Once you know enough about them, you'll develop your own unique taste to it. 

See if any of these are ugly.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought the same about crypts but the more I see them the more I like them. For example I received a free crypt from roselines and I thought it looked weird at first but now I see in their own right they are quite beautiful!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

FreedPenguin said:


> I thought the same about crypts but the more I see them the more I like them. For example I received a free crypt from roselines and I thought it looked weird at first but now I see in their own right they are quite beautiful!


 
lol that was a gateway drug


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Crypts?

Ugly?

???????


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Now tell me that those crypts arn't nice from the carpet of parva and the centerpiece of nurii to the keei on one side and affinis "metallic red" on the other they are all nice IMHO..
> 
> Len


IMO other than the parva, yes, ugly 
Colors are just all off, looks like they should be above water in Africa or something not underwater in my tank


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I like them a lot as terrestrial plants, would love to use them in a dart frog vivarium, but it's just not the look I like in an aquarium.
That being said they have grown on me, but still not something I want in my tanks, even low tech


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Crypts are probably one of the most variable genus available to the hobby. Some of the rare crypts and their variants have a huge place in aquascaping- they provide the WOW element that the more common plant species cannot manage. The may not all be attractive, but they are certainly eye-catching, and positioned correctly in a scape these plants can pull off effects that no other genus is capable of. And the infinite variety of species and variants provide an amazing scaping palette. There are so many more out there than the ones you commonly see- it would be worth your time to look into the rare crypts.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge crypt fan here. I lover their emmersed growth.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Crypts are SOOOOooo ugly, that's why they sell so well!! 

Give them to me if you don't like em hehe. 

I'd have to agree that crypt only tanks are fugly (no offence guys) but if you have a scape in mind and you use them appropriately, they are some of the best accent plants you'd be able to use. You just gotta keep them runners under control lol. Sell them suckers off to support this compulsive obsession of ours!


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh great, I've never owned crypts but I just bought two for a new tank I'm setting up. Now I find out they're ugly- what a bummer...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had to post this wretched crypt up for the haters haha

C. Kota tinggi - isn't it the ugliest thing you've ever seen?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I had to post this wretched crypt up for the haters haha
> 
> C. Kota tinggi - isn't it the ugliest thing you've ever seen?


That is one ugly crypt 
I wish I can get mine to look as ugly as yours lol

I can't even get mine to flower yet. What's your secret dude? Being a black water crypt is all I know 


Xue


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

looking4roselines said:


> That is one ugly crypt
> I wish I can get mine to look as ugly as yours lol
> 
> I can't even get mine to flower yet. What's your secret dude? Being a black water crypt is all I know
> ...


My buddy who gave it to me said it flowered for him all the time. It flowered for me twice and then it stopped due to the cold season and then I lost that plant. Good thing she was able to send out some runners that I kept so 2 of them are getting up size now. Hopefully they'll flower by Summer. 

No secret man. All ADA AS lol.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> My buddy who gave it to me said it flowered for him all the time. It flowered for me twice and then it stopped due to the cold season and then I lost that plant. Good thing she was able to send out some runners that I kept so 2 of them are getting up size now. Hopefully they'll flower by Summer.
> 
> No secret man. All ADA AS lol.


Darn it. If there are no secret to it then it must not like me then. It grows and sent a few runners but no spathe. This is one of those few crypts that I am having a hard time with.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I can't get rosanervig to vein up if my life depended on it.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

^^+1....I can get mine to vein OK, but I just can't get the darned thing to grow! It just sits there sprouting a new leaf every so often.

The Kota has got to be the ugliest crypt out there, Nick. Especially the spathe!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

looking4roselines said:


>


Thanks for posting but here are some of my points as to why I do not find them attractive (in my opinion). I wish that I liked them since there are so many out there but I just can't get myself to...

1. The leaves look like they have some algae on them and not just any algae, but some scary baked on algae that no aquarium creature can eat.
2. The leaves look deformed as if one overdosed on nutrients or just forgot to fertilize for a whole year with very high Co2.
3. They look like they don't belong in an aquarium and should only be grown emersed or in a swamp.
4. You guys ready to kill me yet? LOL


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> I'm a big moss guy. Easy to take care of, low light, no ferts and the best part of all is that they are really nice green. My shrimp love them too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right....some of them are really cool looking.





hedge_fund said:


> Thanks for posting but here are some of my points as to why I do not find them attractive (in my opinion). I wish that I liked them since there are so many out there but I just can't get myself to...
> 
> 1. The leaves look like they have some algae on them and not just any algae, but some scary baked on algae that no aquarium creature can eat.
> 2. The leaves look deformed as if one overdosed on nutrients or just forgot to fertilize for a whole year with very high Co2.
> ...


You start by hating them, then you think some are really cool looking. 

@ #4... Sounds like you just want too provoke people too cause a commotion.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*ugly!*

i can see both sides. ugly in a sort of beautiful way. kinda like a bull dog, or snake. I think it ads some contrast to my scape.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Point #1--And this is endemic ONLY to crypt species?? "Scary algae" cannot be found on any other types of plants?? Come on!

Point #2--That's a subjective opinion, which I can't "fault" you for. But, I have to ask, again...this is limited ONLY to crypt species??

Point#3--They grow in and out of water, usually near streams or rivers. 

Point#4--No, you're entitled to like what you want to like. But, it makes me wonder what plants you do like. Their is a whole world out there beyond bryophytes and shrimp, bro. Live a little.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Ha, for all you know I'll be the biggest crypt fan in the next few months. I'm hoping that the one which I planted yesterday does surprise me.

I was browsing through random google images and I did find one that I actually liked....it seems like it would be a decent alternative to java fern. Is this a crypt?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes it is a crypt. I know this is going too come off blunt, but the fact that you were browsing though google images makes it seem like you are not really familiar with crypts in general and have not seen many of them used properly in scapes or grown too their full potential and made the premature assumption that they were all ugly.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Bahugo said:


> Yes it is a crypt. I know this is going too come off blunt, but the fact that you were browsing though google images makes it seem like you are not really familiar with crypts in general and have not seen many of them used properly in scapes or grown too their full potential and made the premature assumption that they were all ugly.


Well, I initially did start this thread asking what is so special about these plants, so yeah, I am not really familiar with crypts. 

And I appreciate the fact that many people posted some images.




Bahugo said:


> You start by hating them, then you think some are really cool looking.
> @ #4... Sounds like you just want too provoke people too cause a commotion.


That's the whole point of this thread. I come in here disliking crypts but some have proved me wrong. I wasn't trying to start a commotion but I do have to admit that I was impressed with some of the pics people posted. Thread was a success.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

hedge_fund - I thought it was in good fun. We all keep what we like and sometimes we re-evaluate other parts of the hobby.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

It could be seen as a little provocative vs 'Crypts? What's up with them?' but it is fun to see everyone's crypts.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey hedge fund at least you are big enough to admit that you are starting to like them now, thats just the beggining  I will admit the title caught my eye and now great to hear you maybe be converting. Heres a pic of one of my scapes that uses crypts. They are a great alternative to the regular ol java ferns and also grow slower so you dont have to constantly be trimming them.









Shot at 2012-05-02


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh heres a 40b full of crypts too 









Shot at 2011-12-04









Shot at 2011-12-04


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to uglyville


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

read'em all

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

hedge_fund said:


> Ha, for all you know I'll be the biggest crypt fan in the next few months. I'm hoping that the one which I planted yesterday does surprise me.
> 
> I was browsing through random google images and I did find one that I actually liked....it seems like it would be a decent alternative to java fern. Is this a crypt?


Thanks all for posting more pics. The thread was in good fun where I was trying to start a debate. If I just asked about crypts then I'd get 5 responses and maybe a picture or two. Instead, you guys came out in full force to convince me wrong. 

Is anyone able to identify the one that I posted above? I actually might give it a try if I can find something like it.


----------

